# VW Sport



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

To make your family wagon into a GTI
























http://www.a2resource.com/brochures/brochures.html


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:28 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Sport (VDub2625)*

Wow! Never seen anything like that before. I like the regular version better though.
Wish they had a sport version with more POWER and 15" BBS wheels! I have a set of 14" BMW BBS wheels on mine for summer use and really like the way they look.


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Sport (moonstation 2000)*

That thing is pretty slick looking I wonder how many of those got done up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

